# So I wrote a little something...



## Iamabrawler (Jul 29, 2017)

www.furaffinity.net: It's All So Furreal, Chapter 1: It Just Happened, Somehow by Iamabrawler

"It's All So Furreal" (Yeah, I know, pun on "surreal", that's the best I could think of) is an idea that popped into my head one night, while I was at work, and it just wouldn't leave me alone. So I wrote a quick little chapter.

The basic concept is simple: After some weird event that happened all over the world at the same time, a phenomenon that nobody can explain (and nobody will ever explain, as that's not the point of the story), every furry with a clear defined fursona has been transformed, painlessly, into that fursona. Despite the fantastical set-up, things stay fairly realistic and explore the aftermath of such a world-changing event, from the more mundane everyday issues and problems it raises to the big social, economical, political questions and problems it causes in the long run.

This first chapter is SFW and the fic will probably stay as such if more chapters are made, although adult themes aren't out of the question. Mostly how it affects the transformed people in their day-to-day lives (in both mundane and not-so-mundane ways), and how it changes the view of others towards those who were transformed. Positively and negatively. I think it's a good concept and I haven't seen it done before, and it could have some wider scope where other authors bring their own take on it or explore other scenarios that I couldn't. That's, of course, if it catches on.

So yeah, first fic posted to FurAffinity.


----------



## nitroglycerinewaffles (Sep 26, 2017)

So basically the old everyone turns into their costumes premise. It seems too specific for it to only work for furries though. Why would it work that way? If anything, it ought to transform everyone on Earth into more generally what they would like to be. You'd be sure to get a whole lot of saiyans and Kryptonians and Qs (from Star Trek, not James Bond) in a lot greater abundance than incarnated fursonas I'd say though. That would be an interesting question, what the population percentages would end up as. My money would be on most people just turning into younger versions of themselves, but with superpowers. Maybe to the extent of that Twilight Zone episode "It's a good life". That would be chaos though, if you had 7.5 billion people with varying degrees of superpowers. The Earth would probably be toast in the first 5 minutes. So I guess that wouldn't make for a better story even if it would make more sense.

It's too much in line with wish fulfillment and there is too much of that. What I think would make a better story is if everyone on Earth who WASN'T a furry got turned into an anthropomorphic animal and everyone who WAS a furry was left alone. Because then, who becomes the outcasts? Who is shunned? The "normals" were left untouched only because they were "strange" inside to begin with, but how can the ones who literally turned into furries repudiate them as freaks for merely having that as a fantasy, when they have literally become it? What are they going to do, call the ones who are still physically human beings freaks and weirdoes? The hypocrisy of that would be tangible. See, wouldn't that make for a more thought-provoking story? Everyone involved would have to learn a lesson on tolerance and kindness.

But it makes me wonder something - can different species breed? And do the new traits get passed on to the next generation? Because otherwise, everyone would then basically be their own one of a kind custom species. And if they can interbreed, it wouldn't stifle relationships so much like say you like a girl but the next day she's no longer human. Do you give up on her if you want to have kids? Does she have to give up on everyone else? Oh well I guess I'd have to read it to find out.

You really ought to just put it in a .txt file by the way, because that is the only way it will actually display the story on the screen, otherwise I have to download it and fortunately it seems I can open it with wordpad since I don't have microsoft office and it tells me it's a microsoft word file, but still if I download something, I want to know what I'm getting first, because if I don't want it on my computer afterwards I have to find it and delete it.


----------



## Iamabrawler (Sep 27, 2017)

nitroglycerinewaffles said:


> So basically the old everyone turns into their costumes premise. [...]
> It's too much in line with wish fulfillment and there is too much of that.



For the record, this is exactly what I'm trying to avoid. I don't find a lot of time to write new chapters lately, but I was planning for the second chapter to be the main character weighing the good and the bad of the situation, still asking a lot of questions abkout this sudden event. Turns out, there are many dowsides. I wanted to touch on the social aspect a little later as well, because such a world-changing event would have a very big impact - that's why I imply that there's already stuff happening on a political level about this strange event that transformed only a part of the population. Yes, discrimination against them would become a thing. However, before seeng the large-scale results of the starting event, I wanted to show what it does to the main character on a more personal level. He has to go to work like this, he has to take into account his new fur in everything he does. Are there mental changes over time? How does the people's view of him change? I thought Chapter 3 would be him going to work, and explore the various reactions people could have to seeing this lion guy tending a cash register. Of course there'll be the people who think it's cool, then there'll be the bigots, then there will be those who react with "Oh, so you were one of THOSE..." (because the wave transformed everyone who was a furry, making it a clear indicator who was a fan of anthropomorphic animals before the wave - and with the preconceived and frequently misguided ideas and opinion people have of furries, there's bound to be some people who jump to nastier conclusions).

There's potential for comedy, social commentary, drama, and oh so much more - if only I had time to write about it some more.


----------



## Ki3thrz (Sep 27, 2017)

I really dig this idea!

In my head I'm imagining it going one of two ways. The first is that the furry shift happens, and then when they return to normal life, everybody is just shocked, but life goes on, ya know. Slowly people adjust and of course, there will be dramatic, and traumatic changes and those people's personal lives. A lot of furries would create coalitions. Furry conventions already happen, so there would be that still. I bet there would be MAJOR segregation in some areas. Human only buildings and communities. I bet quite a few furries would end up just committing suicide... That's actually pretty dark, but it would make it that much more real.

The other way I imagine it going is after the furry shift, the entire world is thrown into a panic. Military scatters to round up all the new furries and hold them in quarantine. Partially to ensure the safety of humans, and partially to experiment and find out how these new furries work. The furry communities would become the new ghettos with nearly all of them living in deplorable conditions. Of courses new diseases would manifest and a whole array of social injustice would ensue. It would take many years before the furries would finally establish a decent name for themselves and rise in society.


----------



## Iamabrawler (Sep 27, 2017)

Ki3thrz said:


> I really dig this idea!
> 
> In my head I'm imagining it going one of two ways. The first is that the furry shift happens, and then when they return to normal life, everybody is just shocked, but life goes on, ya know. Slowly people adjust and of course, there will be dramatic, and traumatic changes and those people's personal lives. A lot of furries would create coalitions. Furry conventions already happen, so there would be that still. I bet there would be MAJOR segregation in some areas. Human only buildings and communities. I bet quite a few furries would end up just committing suicide... That's actually pretty dark, but it would make it that much more real.
> 
> The other way I imagine it going is after the furry shift, the entire world is thrown into a panic. Military scatters to round up all the new furries and hold them in quarantine. Partially to ensure the safety of humans, and partially to experiment and find out how these new furries work. The furry communities would become the new ghettos with nearly all of them living in deplorable conditions. Of courses new diseases would manifest and a whole array of social injustice would ensue. It would take many years before the furries would finally establish a decent name for themselves and rise in society.



I don't think I'd go to either extreme. I was instead hoping to go for a "Life goes on" thing where the shift has a major impact on society, but not that bad. Yes, a new form of discrimination arises. Yes, it raises plenty of questions. Yes, people are trying to understand the situatin or adapt to it. But no, the military wouldn't act on that, it's not like the people transformed have become a menace to society or anything (althought the more cuckoo-crazies might believe so). The idea was to approach the idea realistically, by pointing out the ups and downs of the frequently-seen "furries turned into their fursonas" idea, not sugar-coating it, but also trying to avoid going into the other extreme direction with mass panic and whatever else. There are plenty of personal drama that can arise from this: What if a teenager, who's a furry but never admitted it to their parents, is thrown out because the parents cannot accept that lifestyle and their child's new look? What about those who can no longer do the job they wanted to do because they're no longer seen as fitting said job with their new appearance?

I don't think scientists would start kidnapping furries to study them or anything, I'd instead picture them asking for volunteers for interviews, some regular tests and whatnot, far from the whole "let's strap this guy to a table and vivisect him to see just how different from a human he is now" deal. Although that would make for a great horror movie concept in that new alternate reality where furries are suddenly walking as their imagined character in the real world.

(As for the topic of furry conventions, I set this story to start about a month before AnthroCon specifically because I hoped the final chapters would be about seeing a furry convention and how they work now with very real furry characters going around - I already joke about that in the first chapter when I mention a friend bemoaning that he no longer needs that fursuit he paid so much for).


----------



## Ki3thrz (Sep 28, 2017)

I like your version much better! I don't know why I went so dark. Probably because I'm a fan of horror and sometimes give my characters unimaginably hard and painful journeys. So, kudos to you for being able to bring out the positive side!


----------

